# Foxrun and Lake Lure, NC



## bigrick (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm thinking of going here for a spring week.  (You know how it is: have week, will travel!)  What is there to do in the area?

I know about Biltmore.  What else do you recommend in Asheville?

Besides golf and boating what's available near the resort?  Hikes, walks, sites, trips?

Also, what day trips are good from Foxrun?  From previous posts I've read that I should figure an hour to any major highway.  Once I'm on the highway, where's a good place to go that's 30-60 minutes away?  

Food suggestions are welcome too!  Are there any restaurant.com locations you like?


----------



## catwgirl (Mar 12, 2010)

There is a guided boat tour on Lake Lure that we enjoyed.  Also, go to the top of Chimney Rock.  I honestly can't remember what all we did in the area, other than that and the Biltmore.  There are some cute little towns that are worth a visit.  Sapphire Valley area has lots of hikes and waterfalls.   Asheville is a nice city.  Try 12 bones for ribs.


----------



## Don (Mar 12, 2010)

There is gem mining in Little Switzerland.  You get buckets of dirt and rock and wash the dirt off in a trough, then separate out gemstones from the ordinary rock.  It's not something you can expect to get rich at, but it is a fun way to spend a few hours.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 17, 2010)

How are the roads thru the Smokies in early April?  Can I get into TN?

Google shows the road to Asheville at about 45 minutes.  Is there a shorter route?

Any great breakfast/dinner spots in the surrounding small towns?


----------



## PClapham (Mar 17, 2010)

There is also a wonderful botanical garden-I've never before seen so many bonsai trees in one place!

Anita


----------



## bigrick (Mar 18, 2010)

PClapham said:


> There is also a wonderful botanical garden-I've never before seen so many bonsai trees in one place!
> 
> Anita



Is this in Asheville or where?


----------



## PClapham (Mar 18, 2010)

It is just off the Bllue Ridge Parkway near Asheville.  Great place to visit if you like plants.
Anita


----------



## PClapham (Mar 18, 2010)

There are also 2 good discount shoe stores-I'm a fan of Brooks and New Balance...


----------



## Carol C (Mar 18, 2010)

bigrick said:


> How are the roads thru the Smokies in early April?  Can I get into TN?
> 
> Google shows the road to Asheville at about 45 minutes.  Is there a shorter route?
> 
> Any great breakfast/dinner spots in the surrounding small towns?



Here's my fave restaurant in western NC. It's in historic Sylva & is called Lulu's. It's closer to Sapphire Valley than to Lake Lure...but it's worth the trip since it sounds like you're interested in cruising around those beautiful mountains and stopping in small towns. http://www.lulusonmain.com/


----------



## mecllap (Mar 18, 2010)

The roads should be fine, except I-40 into TN probably won't be open again yet (rockslide).  You can detour through Great Smoky NP, which takes you right into Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge via Cherokee (all great places to visit), or you can take a detour thru Hot Springs, NC (just north of Asheville) and Newport, TN, if you don't want the extra time of the official detour.  

The botanical garden mentioned is the North Carolina Arboretum, which should be lovely to vist in April; it's just on the west side of A'vl with easy access from I-26, or BRP.  There's also a smaller Botanical Garden with more native plants, closer to downtown.

There is not a direct route from Lake Lure -- 45 minutes is probably about right for travel time.  Black Mountain is a fun little town to visit, with some good eateries, and A'vl has lots of great places to eat downtown (Early Girl Eatery, Frog Cafe, Tupelo Honey, etc.) and West Asheville (Sunny Point, Westville Pub), and near the Biltmore Estate (the Corner Kitchen, etc.).

If you're going to go to Biltmore, try to allow a full day, with an early start -- there's a lot to see there, and the gardens should be spectacular in April.  Lots of shopping and places to eat on the estate also.  It takes about two hours to go thru the house, and it's about 30 minutes to get to the house from the front gate.  4-5 hours is doable, but not really enough time.  It's helpful to buy tickets online in advance.  If you want the AAA discount, you have to go to their office for that.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 27, 2010)

This is all helpful info, especially as we consider a T/S vacation in this area in 2011.

Thanks!
Von


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 27, 2010)

You're also not too far away from the Carl Sandburg Home National Historic Site in Flat Rock, NC - 

Richard


----------



## Lynn (Mar 28, 2010)

*Downtown Greenville, South Carolina*

It's a bit of a drive, about an hour and 15 minutes one way, mostly by Interstates 26 and 85, but downtown Greenville is a delightful place to visit. It has one of the best collections of restaurants in SC outside of Charleston. It includes many very good local restaurants (a favorite is Soby's), restaurants of all ethnic types and price points, and includes two Charleston transplants - High Cotton and Sticky Fingers. Interesting shopping (MAST General Store is a highlight), a great minor league baseball park and team (Greenville Drive), and a couple of world class performing arts arenas. (Peace Center and the BiLo Center.) I think it's really worth the round trip drive to spend several hours with dinner and just enjoying a very pretty, vibrant and scenic downtown area. Research online for your specific travel week to see what's going on. One place to look is greenvilleonline.com.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 31, 2010)

I second the Boat Trip!!


----------

